# OFFICIAL Stoney Creek outing thread.



## jpollman

Ok I made the other post and it looks like there is definitely interest in a Stoney outing. I know it's quite early but I just decided to set a date and shoot for that date. Obviously if the ice conditions don't allow it we can change it. But I figure if I set a date early enough, it gives people a chance to plan. So here it is. 

* Sunday January 11, 2004*

Lets shoot for that date and we can tighten up details as it draws near. I have a camp stove so maybe we can even do a lunch out there right on the ice.

Hope to see A LOT of you out there !


----------



## TrailFndr

Always up for some Ice action, Conditions warrenting, I'll be there


----------



## Huntin Horseman

I work just down the road from there so I should be able to make it.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

No idea what my work schedule will be, but I'll try to make it....I'll bring the kids, too.


----------



## ficious

I hear there are some nice slabs in those lakes. Count me in if work allows. Sunday is my only day, so that part will work. Never fished there, so I will need a few pointers. How deep are the slabs usually found??

ficious


----------



## mcanes1

As long as I'm not heading up north. I'll be there.


----------



## Gillgitter

I'm in. I'll bring a pot of Chili.


----------



## Huntin Horseman

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ficious

jpollman,

Which parking lot do you recommend we meet?? It's been quite a few years since I was there. I usually fish LSC, don't remember ever fishing there.

ficious


----------



## jpollman

Ficious,

I'd suggest meeting at the "Eastwood Beach" parking area. I think it's plenty big enough and it's closest to the areas that I usually fish the most.


----------



## ficious

jpollman,

How deep are the crappies usually found?? Will typical plastic rods and reels do the job or do you recommend spinning reels??

Harry


----------



## jpollman

Harry,

when we were getting them they were in about 8-10' I think. The nice part about Eastwood is that it is right about the middle of the main lake there so you can access the entire lake easily.
I'm sure that just about any ice rod will do. The simple plastic spool reels or spinning reels will be fine.

Man I'm getting excited !


----------



## jpollman

It's only about 50 yds. Kirk. You pull up and park, then there's the beach and then the lake. It's not bad at all.


----------



## scottyhoover

I'm keeping this one in mind, will finalize closer to the date. How far of a drive from Flint approx?


----------



## jpollman

Scotty,

It's only about an hour from Flint. Not bad at all.

Looks like we're getting LOTS of interest this year. It's gonna be fun for sure !


----------



## jpollman

Here is a map of the park : 









Click the link below for more park info or driving dirctions :
Stoney Creek Metropark 

Hope to see a lot of you there !


----------



## mcanes1

Ficious, 

As per your remark about "slabs". The rumor is true, I was there last winter, saw a guy catch a 13"er on a tip up. It a lot of line, everyone that it was a pike or walleye. They're in there.


----------



## DaveW731

Sounds like fun....not too far from Lansing, as I look at the map.


----------



## jpollman

Oh I KNOW they're in there ! But they can be tough to find. I talked to some old timers year before last and they gave up a couple of their spots. I've got a pretty good idea where to start.
This is the same lake that the state record Crappie came out of a couple of years ago. I'm not positive but I think it was 18 or 19" ! Now that's a SLAB Crappie !

Another member of the site and I fished it a bit year before last and it gave up several 13 and 14" Crappie.


----------



## jnpcook

John:

I hope to be able to attend as well. It is only 5 minutes from my house.

My brother in law has a birthday that weekend so I am not 100% sure I can come yet depending on if we have a celebration, etc.

If I can't make it, I might be able to go drill some test holes a few days before if the ice is iffy and let you know how thick it is though since I live so close.

John


----------



## YPSIFLY

Wrote it on my calendar.

How's the pike fishing there?


----------



## jpollman

Ypsi, there are Pike in there. Wouldn't hurt to set a tipup out and see what happens.


----------



## YPSIFLY

Thanks JP!

I'll bring my new Frabill Pro-Thermal.


----------



## Huntin Horseman

I'll bring my tip up's too Gosh I love those things!!


----------



## Kevin

I will be there. I might bring the gals as well.


----------



## MOHAWK

sounds like a good time count me in . only 15 minute ride for me . only swam in there, never fished. that size crappie sounds fantastic


----------



## fasteight

count me in, i usually fish off the boat launch straight off the point in 15-17' of water and do pretty good... usually start gettin some nice crappies from dusk on, i am up for anything.. just wanna get out and enjoy the outdoors with good people...


----------



## HeavyChevy

Sounds good always looking to find someone to ice fish with.


----------



## cdm911

Would love to come but I haven't been ice fishing since about 4th grade....anyone able to provide some pointers or have some extra equipment they'd be willing to let me use?? I can probably come up with a rod & hooks/lures but I'm not sure I can talk my wife into much more than that since it's not really something I do every day!!

Thanks!!

Chuck


----------



## YPSIFLY

Don't sweat it. I have been to a few outings and the members here are always willing to hook you up.

I have extra rods and tip ups that you are welcome to use.


----------



## DaveW731

Sorry about posting on the "old" Stoney Creek thread......anyway, looking forward to coming.


----------



## secondgear

HEY GUYS.... HOW DO YOU FIND A GOOD SPOT ON THE ICE? HAVE YA EVER USED A FINDER? I HEARD YA CAN USE A PORTABLE WITH THE TRANSDUSER? FUSED TO THE ICE AND IT WORKS? A HUMP IS ALWAYS A GOOD ONE OR A BRUSH PILE IN WINTER? OR DO YOU FIND THEM BEFORE THE FREEZE? WHAT DO I KNOW? WE USE ICE, DOWN HERE IN TEXAS, TO KEEP THANGS, COLD LIKE BEER! JUST AN IDEA.EVER TRY SEVEN POND'S? USED TO LIVE IN DRYDEN.....LOL


----------



## slowpoke

Secondgear: If I am going to a new lake I look where all the people are and fish close to them. If you go on the week-ends there should be a lot of people on the good spots. You can use your fishfinder to shoot through the ice if you put a little water on the ice first. The transduser signal will not go through the air. Sometimes I look for fish, see how deep it is, look for a drop off or weed line by shooting my signal through the ice. Some people carry a little antifreeze with them and put a small amount on the ice then shoot through that. I have seen people carry a zip lock bag with antifreeze in it and that works also. ope that helps.


----------



## patcheroo

I want to make as many outings as I can this year so count me in. I've heard alot on here about the crappie fishing there but what about the gill fishing? Any size to them?

cdm911: You'll just have to start fishing ALOT more so you can talk the wife into letting you get a bunch more goodies that you really NEED LOL!!! I always bring more equipment than I can use and you're welcome to it....Patch


----------



## jpollman

Patch,

if you want gills THEY ARE THERE ! Not much size to them but if you go to the "middle lake" (the one just north of the dam) you can get tons of them if you want. They aren't big but there are a lot of them in there.


----------



## phoggcutter

Sounds like a plan! Budster will you have enough equipment for everyone! 
 FOG


----------



## mike h

Would like to meet some more members and see my freind PATCH its been almost a year.


----------



## patcheroo

I'm looking forward to getting back out on the hardwater and seeing you and the other fishing buddies that I made last year and meeting some more. Hopefully it won't be long!.....Patch


----------



## jigworm

Count me in as well. Would like to meet some of the guys posting here and am looking forward to seeing Patch, Mike H. and a few others from last year. A real good group of people on this site.


----------



## mike h

Pete what took you so long?..


----------



## Mrs. Mollusk

..sitting on the ice freezing my ample derriere off does not sound like much fun but having an afternoon with the rest of the crew otherwise occupied in a "family event" sounds wonderful so I will send along goodies for all of you to munch on, how does that sound?? 
Thanks John for planning yet another wonderful family gathering!!
Nanc

maybe I should plan a Sportmen's widow gathering??? Hmmm sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Thunderhead

Just spoke with the Prty Mollusk about this and it looks like our clan might be there too. Well, I will be anyway, I imagine the ladies will be some place warm shopping. 

Sounds like a great time !


----------



## fasteight

hey, went ice fishin today at stoney out from the boat launch, lots of perch and crappies, a few pike....  now that i got everyone runnin for their buckets, maybe its not a good time to say i will be there too... as soon as we get 4-5 inches i will be out, and if it holds me, it will hold most...  shouldnt be long..


----------



## Tin Can

January 11 sounds great, Stoney Creek is close to home.

See you guys there as long as the ice holds up.

Tin Can


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

OK, here it is 2 JA and temps are in the 40's and 50's! I don't have any ice fishing experience to speak of, but do y'all think we will have solid, safe ice by the 11th????

Any fall-back date in mind?


----------



## jpollman

I was just thinking about that Les.

From what I've seen, it's supposed to get much colder next week but in my estimate that's NOT going to be enough time to firm things up enough for the outing. At this point, I'm thinking we may want to push it back at least a week. If things get back to "normal" things should be safe by then.

I know a lot of you are going to say I'm nuts and that you'll be out on the ice by Thursday or Friday but they're calling for RAIN as late as Sunday night. That's not going to help the ice situation.
Because this appears to be a pretty big outing and it looks like there may be a few kids coming, I'm NOT comfortable pushing things. I'd rather wait a week or two until things are SAFE for everybody.

What do you all think ?

How about January 18th or January 25th ?


----------



## TrailFndr

jpollman 


I totally agree with you...Better to err on the side of CAUTION, there are too many people posting that they will be there to trust to thinner ice, specially with kids along...

I have no doubts that the ice out there will be safe for a few small groups by next week, however..this is no small group...

Safer IS better...


----------



## jnpcook

John,

Probably a good idea. There is always the option of fishing the north lake which still had 4" of ice as of wednesday this week but I would think there would be more interest in fishing the main lake where you have the chance to catch a few more species of fish. Main lake was mostly open water on wednesday of this week so i think your prediction is probably correct in it not being safe by the 11th. Either of your fallback dates should be good with me.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Yes, the north lake would be good and solid but the main lake still might be ify. Depend how long and how cold we get.

Species for the north lake----mostly small gills and perch
with pike available.

Species for main lake-------perch, walleye,some gills,and pike
and crappies available too.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Thanks for the quick response, guys.

OK, somebody pick the new date; we're hosting Thunderhead & Co. and I want to give them as much of a heads-up as I can.....


----------



## fasteight

hey, i hear the temps are gonna stay in the 20's for a while after this weekends warm up.... hopefully we will have a few inches of good ice for the outin.. if not by the 11th, then we should have it by the followin weekend, just a thought.... cya at the outing, whenever it may be....


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

When is the SuperBowl...? 26th, I'll bet.  Not a good date for me.....


OK, just checked. Super Bowl is 1 FB.

Any JA date is cool with me.


----------



## ficious

Planned for this date(Jan 11th) when the date was set, Oh well, maybe next time.......


----------



## Connor4501

Well Ficious, we know where we'll find some good ice by this weekend...


----------



## jpollman

Well if the weather holds this week the way it is SUPPOSED to, I think we'll probably be ok by January 18th. It's EXTREMELY cold right now and not supposed to get much better for the rest of the week. I think even if we just get back to "normal" next week, there should be enough ice by Sunday the 18th. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I don't see that the main lake will be that thick by Sunday. Jan. 18th is a much better bet.


----------



## jpollman

Yeah Mike. I think the North lake should be fishable by THIS sunday. But the main lake will be a little longer. With this much cold air a couple of weeks should do the trick for the main lake.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

OK, are we then rescheduling for the 18th? Or waiting for the 25th for additional benefit?

You pros make the call.....


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Still looking for a FIRM date (pun intended!)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Let's make it for the 18th.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Garret, not a long walk. 1/4 mile at best. You will see a group out in front of the beach.


----------



## Garret

Thanks Mike! See you there!


----------



## twoatatime

This is my first time posting guys. I have been on this site many time, but just now decided to post. Thanks for all the good info. I fished stoney last Sunday. I went out by the side of the hump in about 16 fow. Lots of dink perch to be caught. We caught about 20 channel cats ranging from 5 to approx. 10 pounds. Used 2 minnows on the bottom for cats, and spikes for the perch. Didn't catch any crappies, but I got a 34'' northern with a chub. There was about 5'' of ice.


----------



## unregistered55

Sounds like there are some children going...I may stop by with my daughters...How many kids are going and what ages?


----------



## Kevin

If I make it, it will be early-mid afternoon, and bringing girls 5.5 and 4. Or my wife may come and also bring my youngest girl 2.5.

I will be in a dark blue viking shanty.

_____________
Kevin


----------



## mickey

I was out on the main lake in the snowstorm today. They let us go at work and I went fishin'. lol 

Eastwood was closed, so I went to the launch. Walking out I noticed one heck of a crack. There was water and the snow was pretty wet by it. It runs from the point for probably about 200-300 yards and cuts towards the middle. It was iffy enough for me not to go near it! Didnt look frozen.
Ice is 5-6" where I was. 
I fished the basin but wasnt gonna stay after dark. (Did that last night)....nothing but dink perch. 4"ers. 0 crappie.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

With all this snow the wieght will push down on the ice and force water up thru previously used holes. It may firm up by Sunday or just remain sloppy underneath.


----------



## Hunt4Ever

It's going to be in the "teens" for the next couple of days, with a low on Friday of -3F. 

That should do it.


----------



## mickey

This water was from the crack. You could tell it wasnt frozen there. Everywhere else is fine. I am sure it will firm up just fine but I would definetly try to avoid it. 
In all the years I have fished stoney, I have never seen this.


----------



## Garret

My son (2.5) and my wife. We'll be there about 2pm. I think the kids will have a blast. I'll bring a thermos of hot co-co for the kids.

Also...Welcome twoatatime!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I'll see if I can make it out there Friday afternoon just to check on the conditions (water on ice) and the thickness.

Thickness shouldn't be a problem but the water might.


----------



## mickey

Yeah, Im sure that crack will freeze up for you guys by sunday. It is cold out there!! 

Was a spooky sight yesterday....just thought I'd be helpful.

Mike, 
Thickness should be great. It was just that one spot to keep an eye on.


----------



## Neal

Hey guys, I'm headed to bass pro tonite, any tips on hooks, bobbers, bait, etc. for the target species on Sunday?

Neal


----------



## I'llbeoutside

Probably mostly perch w/ hopes of a few crappie or maybe a walleye. If don't want to put much money in it pick up a couple of the plastic rods, a few small teardrops and some small hooks. A few ice floats will make it easier for any kids involved. I have at least two extra tip-ups that we can set up if you want. I will probably just use tip-ups and hope for a pike or walleye. I will try to pick up some pike bait as well as some small minnows for perch and crappie.


----------



## Neal

What time are you going to be there?

Neal


----------



## tangleknot

We would have loved to have gone to this outing, especially since it is so close to home. However, it's the same weekend we are going to the Sterling Inn. 

Sounds like it is going to be pretty chilly. We live about 10 minutes North of Stoney and I would like to offer our shanty to someone for the day if someone would like to borrow it.


----------



## I'llbeoutside

I will be there early. Probably about 8-8:30. I may have to make a run to get minnows if I can't get them the night before. Does anyone know if the baitshop on Lakeville LK is still around and open in the winter. I will most likely stick around for the better part of the day unless the weather is too nasty.


----------



## Gillgitter

I'm bringing my 10 yo daughter.


----------



## YPSIFLY

Wasn't sure if I would actually make this one, but as it turns out I will be there, hopefully before noon.

Just look for a young, confused Donald Sutherland pulling an orange sled. 

Maybe I'll pick up an FRS in the next couple of days, otherwise I'll be shouting "WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS!?!?"

One thing: I don't know if I will be able to pick up any chubs for my tip up. If anyone has a few extra they could sell me that would be great.

-Chris


----------



## I'llbeoutside

The lake is not that big (450acres) and is very narrow where everyone will be meeting(Eastwood Beach). I know the lake very well from summer trips and hope to try a few different areas but that area in front of the beach is probably as good as any. A radio is always nice but won't really be needed except to tell me if you find some fish (ha-ha). I will try to grab some extra bait if I can. The few times I have fished it in the winter I have caught some very nice bass on the tip-ups so bring your camera. There are no bait shops in the area so I will get as much as I can keep alive overnight. From your icon YPSIFLY and your description, I guess that would make you Mr. Orange.


----------



## jnpcook

I plan to be out there. Won't be able to show up til about 1-2pm though. Hope you all haven't fished the lake out by then  

Will have my FRS radio as well (as long as I remember it)

John


----------



## jpollman

Well, I woke up this morning to a beautiful blue sky ! It does appear to be a bit windy but I might just give it a shot for a while. Maybe late morning or early afternoon for a while. I might just come out and give it a shot for a while. If it's not too bad out there but the fishing is slow I might come back in late afternoon for the "nite bite". I only live about 15 minutes away so that's easy to do.

Maybe I'll still see some of you out there yet ! The wind wasn't the main reason for not showing up. I just didn't want to deal with freezing drizzle.


----------



## I'llbeoutside

Nice meeting everyone today. Kind of nasty out but fun anyway. Thanks for the grub Walleye Mike and Esox. I will try to post a pic of Ypsifly's huge fish real quick before I head out to dinner, if not its in my gallery. I'm sure you limited out right after we left.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/5273Im000253.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## I'llbeoutside

I almost had it. I will try again later.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Ypsi's huge perch


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Let me try to remember who all attended. If I missed someone just correct me.

Walleye Mike 
Esox
I'llbeoutside
Budwieser (sp)?
Bassmastergm
Amos--and kids
Neal-and kids
Jnpcook
Rwood ? (saw him in the parking lot, he fished the north lake)
Team Sonfish (newest member to register. My buddy and his son were so impressed with you guys he registered tonite) welcome Larry and Travis.
cdm911
Ypsifly
And one guy never did get his name. Walk out with Jnpcook.

Wasn't the best conditions but we made the best of what we had to work with. Not much was caught but had fun nonetheless.


----------



## Kevin

Yeah it was a bit windy and cold. But we had a cool couple of hours. Soon after set-up, my birds huddled in the heated shanty with some hot cocoa:








And then here from the left is Neal's oldest Ryann (sp?), who has the heart of a true angler, and stayed out in the wind probably the longest, as well as Neal, and my youngest daughter Reghan:








We were within a snowball's throw of another pod of Michigan-Sportsman; close enough to scare away their fish no doubt :








Thanks for the bait perch, treble hooks and chirizo guys. We'll get 'em next time.

Good to see you all,
Kevin


----------



## jnpcook

It was nice meeting a few new members today (casey7, illbeoutside) and nice seeing some familiar faces as well (Walleye Mike, Esox,Ypsifly). It looks like I missed seeing some of you out there. It was so cold and windy that I just put up the shanty and once I got it up, fired up the heater, and camped out in there. 

Now, I know what all the hoopla was about coming from the group around Walleye Mikes shanty. Must of been Ypsiflys fish 

I got one of those too, maybe the same fish  

Anyway, nice to see everyone despite the weather conditions. I left about 6pm and hadn't heard about anyone else catching anything (had the FRS radio on). 

John


----------



## jpollman

Darn, I wish I could have made it. Shortly after I made that post this morning I was going to start getting stuff together to head out there in the early afternoon. But then the phone rang. I had a bit if a situation where I had to go do something for my 90 year old Grandmother. That definitely took precedence over fishing today. Things went well but I got done too late to make it out there. Maybe next time folks. Looks like you had fun anyway.


----------



## casey7

Mike, thanks for the opportunity to meet all the guys. I think I might be the unknown fisherman. Although all I did was stand around and eat some Great soup and munch on the hottest sausage I,ve eaten in a long time. hope I can do this again .

casey7, AKA Ed Kretsch


----------



## Kevin

Yeah Ed, it was good to meet you. I am sure we'll be seeing you 'round.


----------



## Tat2sob

I was out there from 3:30 until about 6 or so, that snow was absolute hell to walk and pull my sled thru. Didn't get any bites until the sun went down and still ended up with nothing except for a wind burnt face.


-Ryan


----------



## YPSIFLY

As always, a fun time with the MS gang.

Watching perch swim up to and then away from my jig on Walleye Mike's camera was fun. He makes a mean venison burger too. I'll Be Outside brought soup that was damn tasty, and Esox brought some killer chorizo. 

I continued to slay the "striped minnows" for a little while after you guys left. I also came home with a nice case of windburn on my face.

I'll see you guys again at some of the upcoming ice outings.


----------



## ESOX

I was great seeing all of you folks. I figured the fishing would be slow with the north wind, but that was beyond slow. 
Still had a great time.


----------



## Garret

Sorry about the no-Show. The cold and wind kept me and the family home un Sunday.

Sounds like everyone had fun even with the wind and light bite.
We hope to make the next outing.

G-MAN


----------



## ESOX

I am still wondering how the heck I managed to miss a fish hitting a bait on a quick strike rig, when I had the line in my hand. Maybe I was so quick on the hookset, he never even had a chance to close his mouth? 
I can't wait for open water.LOL


Hey Mike, you have exactly 3,000 posts right now! Congrats!


----------



## fasteight

wish i could have stayed out longer, me and my son was their in the AM , not fishing but just stopped to say hi, met a few guys, sorry cant remember all the names,budweiser, cdm 911, ypsifly, travis and a gentlemen with him who i didnt catch his name, sorry if i forgot a name........ we left soon after gettin their when my boy got cold, he was bundled up pretty good but he likes to lay in the snow and play around...i see i didnt miss much fishin action, just a great time... travis, if ya are still interested in goin to the big lake tuesday or wednesday drop me a PM, or anyone else that wants to go,i wanna get my boy on some fish but he dont get home from school until 11:45, so i can be lake bound by 12 for the afternoon bite... workin on buyin a shanty but the boss(wife.. ) isnt too keen on the idea, gonna have to work on her a bit... lol cya


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Didn't notice Paul, thanks. Gee, I knew I spent way too much time here.


----------



## stelmon

Glad you guys had fun. 

I was planning on stopping by to say "hi" but I didn't leave the house til 3:15 and had a 4 hour drive and I knew there was some snowstorms on the way. Drove from grayling to TC in a blizzard and from kalkaska to acme in a whiteout with 3-4 inches of snow on the road. Gotta love it


----------



## YPSIFLY

> _Originally posted by stelmon _
> *Drove from grayling to TC in a blizzard and from kalkaska to acme in a whiteout with 3-4 inches of snow on the road. *


Sounds like you had a good time too.


----------



## secondgear

Some call me maurice? Nice flock of birds and glad ya all had FUN! And the food was good.LOL


----------

